# TRAGIC Accident!!!



## MedicPrincess (Oct 11, 2005)

This is just awful!!  If you look real close, you can see what would appear to be surviors of this horrific accident, just laying there helplessly on the side of the road.

Look carefully, this will make you realized just how "fragile" life is and just how quickly lives can be shattered and your loved ones torn away from you....


----------



## joemt (Oct 11, 2005)

I LOVE it!!!!! one of my favorite pictures....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 11, 2005)

That'd be a hell of a mess to clean up!

I'd only respond though, if it was every bottle for itself.. I.e. Free Beer.


----------



## ipscscott (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, at least it's only Grolsch. Cool bottles, but the beer sucks.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well @least it wasn't Rolling Rock beer.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtff99_@Oct 23 2005, 08:28 PM
> * Well @least it wasn't Rolling Rock beer. *


amen to that 

Edit: Oops, I dont like rolling rock.  I thought you were insulting it


----------



## Jon (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ipscscott_@Oct 12 2005, 06:51 PM
> * Well, at least it's only Grolsch. Cool bottles, but the beer sucks. *


 What is Grolsch??????

Is that one of those brands you can buy in the grocery store down south, comes in a white can with "BEER" on the side???


Jon


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz+Oct 23 2005, 10:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MMiz @ Oct 23 2005, 10:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emtff99_@Oct 23 2005, 08:28 PM
> * Well @least it wasn't Rolling Rock beer. *


amen to that 

Edit: Oops, I dont like rolling rock.  I thought you were insulting it  [/b][/quote]
 LOL,,wasnt insulting it.


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtff99+Oct 24 2005, 10:08 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtff99 @ Oct 24 2005, 10:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL,,wasnt insulting it. [/b][/quote]
 Rolling Rock is very odd. I can drink the stuff all night long, not get a hangover, never feel bloated, and there is never any bitterness to it, *But* it always tastes skunky.

As for Grolsch, it's OK if you are done with the martinis for the night. Just take 2 ibuprofen first.


----------

